# Plastic crate recommendation?



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in Minnesota and have used the cheap (vari-kennel) type crates for probably 25-30 years now. I've gone through a few over the years. It's inside a tuck topper--I prefer plastic because in the summer it can get very hot in the back (I've had to fill it with ice before) and very cold in the winter.

I'm looking at getting more premium plastic crate. What do you guys recommend between the Ruff Tuff or the Dakota 283 (I'd say the Gunnar too, but that's more than I want to spend)? For those of you with the Ruff Tuff, do the tie down kits fold out of the way when used with a cover? Any other brands?

Thanks!


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

Love my Ruff Tough....unless you have a pick up, I don't know why you'd want to buy a Gunnar....Ruff Tuff is much better and easier than any varikennel. Got mine at LL Bean with discount and free shipping.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm going to preface this by saying I'll only have Ainley, but if your interested in a plastic crate look at NorthStar Crates. A friend of mine has a single and I was very impressed with the quality. If I recall correctly, they could customize it almost anyway you want. Another point is they are from your home state of MN.


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

Bob Z said:


> I'm going to preface this by saying I'll only have Ainley, but if your interested in a plastic crate look at NorthStar Crates. A friend of mine has a single and I was very impressed with the quality. If I recall correctly, they could customize it almost anyway you want. Another point is they are from your home state of MN.


Thanks I remember their ad from a long time ago. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Erik W (Mar 27, 2015)

The Ruff Tuff boxes are great. Mine has doors on both ends and thus have good ventilation. Also lets dog see what's going on in front of SUV. They are heavier to lift than typical plastic crate. Still have a couple crates used mostly inside now that dogs seem to like when hanging out with me in workshop, etc.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I like my Ruff Tuff's. I had them make them with no holes in the bottom half, so it reduces water shaken into the SUV.


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. I checked out NorthStar and they actually sell Ruff Tough along with their own models. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a Ruff Tough


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a 3-hole Northstar Plastics Manufacturing kennel system, mounted on a homemade drawer system, in bed of F-150. Kennel system brakes down into a single unit and a double unit. These kennels are absolutely outstanding. Extremely well made and rock solid. I will eventually purchase a MTCK or Ainley drawer system, with platform, to mount my Northstar kennels on, but will not replace the Northstar kennels,...these kennels will last forever and are extremely safe housing for my dogs,....they are worth every penny.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Been very happy with my Ruff Tuff, have two. The tiedowns do not fold out of the way but they do not stick out very far.


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

WindyCreek said:


> Been very happy with my Ruff Tuff, have two. The tiedowns do not fold out of the way but they do not stick out very far.


It looks to me like the new tie downs are loops that are foldable, but I'm not sure (at least from the Ruff Tough website).


----------

